# Help pls



## wolf367 (Feb 20, 2009)

look i am a young man and i have been a player i guess is the word all my life. i am almost 5 months into a relationship with a girl i love and trust me that word does not come easy to me. She plays this online social game and i have recently joined cause the darn thing is almost her intire life. we had nothing else to talk about i didn't know anyone on there so none of her talks about it made sense to me. i joined and now am faced with a delimma. you see she spends the majority of her free time on that game and there is an online "boyfriend" she says mainly because he buys her stuff. granted he is very helpful to her game experience and i know they have never met in real life and never will. the problem is that now i feel like i am in a competition with him for her time. for example i baught her a dozen red roses for valentines day and a yellow one to symbolize our friendship on our big 4 month aniversary leave me alone i am pathetic. now he just baught her a bunch of crystal thingies on the game that she had wanted that were on the online "moon" so he just about baught her the moon on the game i guess. she got ten times more excited about that then she did with my roses. I know it is not real but am not sure she fully understands it how do i get myself to stop feeling competitive when we can go five plus hours next to each other on the game with her stonewalling any attempts at convo and she spends almost literally all her free time flirting with soe other guy what the heck do i do here?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

You need to have a frank discussion with her as to how her “addiction” to this game and her “relationship” makes you feel. If she is unwilling to change her habits move on. This is a huge red flag in any future with her.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

ok you might have been a player in the past . but your in a relationship and your not unfaithful, thats the difference now. so your no longer a player, unless you go single again.
to a point dont we all have a little flirt. but if its passing the boundaries of your relationship and what your expecting from eachother. then this matter causes issues as it is now.
my suggestion - yep all cards out on deck with her.
discuss everything and take it from there.
my guess if your young and she is doing this now. she isnt really interested in whats happening with you and not considering your feelings.
shes just not the person for you.


----------

